

Dolphin browser HD for Android is now updated to 7.3 with more features - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2012/01/dolphin-browser-hd-for-android-is-now.html

======
nl
Does Dolphin still phone home? [1]

[1] [http://androidunderground.blogspot.com/2011/11/dolphin-
brows...](http://androidunderground.blogspot.com/2011/11/dolphin-browser-
phones-home-again-heres.html)

~~~
bookwormAT
"The new Dolphin sends your Android ID (a number that stays with your phone
forever), a Dolphin client ID, your carrier and phone specifications to
<https://tracken.dolphin-browser.com>.

Isn't this very similar to how almost every web application does user
tracking? E.g. I'm sure Amazon does track what browsers individual customers
use to visit amazon.xx .

The device ID might be different to a user account, because the user does not
need to log into a service first. Since it is unique to a device and therefore
a very useful information if you want to keep statistics.

~~~
nl
Cookies are very different - you can control how your browser handles them,
and you can delete them. The Android ID cannot be changed (although if you
root your phone you might be able to - not sure about that)

~~~
bookwormAT
I was not thinking about cookies, but simple account information and HTTP
request information. And I agree that there is a difference between an account
that I log in and a unique device id. But then, you need to accept a
permission that the application can access the device id on android.

My main point is that the data that is collected here is not that different
from what you get from an apache log: What type of (device, browser) the
request comes from, what display resolution he has, the orgin of the request
(ip,locale)etc.

